# sony surround help BDV-E570



## dexter1985 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a Sony BDV-E570 blu-ray dis/dvd home theatre system. It has work for the last year and a half and all of the sudden it will no longer play sound from the tv through the speakers. Although it works when watching a dvd. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dexter1985 (Nov 10, 2012)

I forgot to mention that when i turn the system on the tv tells me it is switching to external speakers and the sound is gone. By gone the tv speakers are disabled but the surround sound doesn't play any sound.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You should be able to switch back to the TV speakers manually. For the Sony to play TV audio, the TV audio out has to be connected to the Sony. Verify that cable is properly connected. You can also verify the TV audio setup (to confirm it is outputting audio on the correct port to the Sony). You also need to verify the Sony is set to the correct input for playback.

Basic setup and connectivity should be covered on the TV and Sony User Manuals.


----------



## dexter1985 (Nov 10, 2012)

I checked to make sure all the settings where set to auto and that the tv and the blu ray player/ surround sound where synced to each other and they are, now i am updating the blu ray player via the internet.

Another problem I have just discovered is that the radio function on the surround sound also doesn't want to work.


----------

